# Agnelli:"Ibra non lo voglio"



## Kurt91 (12 Aprile 2013)

La Gazzetta dello Sport spara la bomba in prima pagina, Ibrahimovic vuole la Juve. Se dovesse arrivare a Parigi Mourinho, è probabile che si porterebbe in dote Cristiano Ronaldo. Allora Ibrahimovic, che non ha mai nascosto la volontà di tornare in Italia, potrebbe approdare alla Juventus. Marotta ha pronta l'offerta Vidal in cambio di Ibra e anche Verrati, con ingaggio dello svedese spalmato in tre anni.





E poi? La marmotta che confeziona la cioccolata?


----------



## iceman. (12 Aprile 2013)

si certo vidal per ibra e verratti...sisi


----------



## Tom! (17 Aprile 2013)

Comunque le voci su Ibra si fanno più insistenti.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Aprile 2013)

Cioè danno via il loro miglior calciatore,per uno che compirà 32 anni,non si sposa col gioco JUve e becca 28 mln lordi???Mah....


----------



## Tom! (17 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cioè danno via il loro miglior calciatore,per uno che compirà 32 anni,non si sposa col gioco JUve e becca 28 mln lordi???Mah....



Infatti Vidal non c'entra niente nella "a quanto pare reale" trattativa per ibra.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cioè danno via il loro miglior calciatore,per uno che compirà 32 anni,non si sposa col gioco JUve e becca 28 mln lordi???Mah....



Ma infatti dai su... Ibra non può più venire in Italia per costi punto.

Ma poi io mi immagino Ibra con GONDE....


----------



## Tom! (17 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma infatti dai su... Ibra non può più venire in Italia per costi punto.
> 
> Ma poi io mi immagino Ibra con GONDE....



No, ma io ho giusto riportato quello che dicono voci non ufficiali e non della stampa. Normalmente quando circolano le stesse voci da più persone vicine all'ambiente significa che qualcosa di vero c'è. 
Volevo solo riportare che sembra che queste voci si stiano intensificando.

Comunque come ha detto Ancelotti la juve non considera nemmeno offerte sotto i 40 milioni per Vidal, quindi è automatico che Vidal non c'entri niente con la possibile trattativa Ibra.


Su "GONDE" non ho dubbi che si troverebbero bene insieme.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> No, ma io ho giusto riportato quello che dicono voci non ufficiali e non della stampa. Normalmente quando circolano le stesse voci da più persone vicine all'ambiente significa che qualcosa di vero c'è.
> Volevo solo riportare che sembra che queste voci si stiano intensificando.



Ma mica ho detto qualcosa contro la tua opionine


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2013)

Sì certo... Ibra che si taglia lo stipendio ce lo vedo proprio. Poi potrà pure arrivare, ma guadagnerà almeno quanto prende a Parigi.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Aprile 2013)

Ma vogliono dare 6-7 milioni (ad andare benissimo) netti a stagione ad un trentaduenne?

Ma si accomodino.


Oltretutto in ottica champions non fanno un passo avanti che uno.


Ma io ci spero che lo facciano. Si scordano il mercato per tipo 2-3 sessioni di mercato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Aprile 2013)

se lo prendono si distruggono quindi ben venga


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Infatti Vidal non c'entra niente nella "a quanto pare reale" trattativa per ibra.



Beh qualcuno la Juve dovrà cedere per sostenere quell'ingaggio monstre.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (17 Aprile 2013)

Ibra potrebbe fare la differenza ancora nel campionato, ma in coppa non sarebbe decisivo. E in campionato saremo competitivi anche il prossimo anno sicuramente (se indovina qualche acquisto vedo solo il Milan come avversaria) pure senza di lui. Dopo i primi, comprensibili, momenti di entusiasmo per gli scudetti arrivati dopo l'inferno e il purgatorio, il popolo juventino, inevitabilmente, vuole l'Europa. In quest'ottica Ibra non serve.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

continuo a non vedere fattibile questo acquisto.


----------



## runner (17 Aprile 2013)

allora partiamo con Ibra per arrivare a chi stavolta?

aspetto che vado a vedermi un po' di cessi che non giocano in giro per l' Europa

hahahaaaaa....


----------



## The Ripper (17 Aprile 2013)

la Juve non credo prenderà Ibra ma sicuramente si rinforzerà molto nei punti critici (esterni sicuramente).


----------



## iceman. (17 Aprile 2013)

Esterni ? Concordo anche se caceres lichtsteiner asamoah non son mica da buttare via. ..ma peluso isla(flop clamoroso) de ceglie(che fa il fenomeno solo con il milan), giaccherini SI. 
Fossi in loro comincerei a pensare anche in ottica difesa.....se si fa male qualcuno gli serve qualcuno con esperienza mica pissono piazzare marrone...per dire un bonera da loro sarebbe perfetto. 
llorente fara' i suoi 15 gol stagionali....vucinic e' discontinuo, jovetic farebbe al caso loro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

In realtà alla Juventus serve soltanto una prima punta capace di buttarla dentro. Vucinic come seconda punta va più che bene perché ha grande tecnica quindi è capace di creare gioco, è un regista offensivo, per certi versi ricorda Ibrahimovic e i suoi goal li fa. Il problema è che in questo mediocre pacchetto offensivo cercano il bomber e troppo spesso e volentieri lo vogliono trovare nel montenegrino quando in realtà le sue caratteristiche sono altre. Vucinic, dunque, va più che bene come seconda punta, hanno bisogno del bomber e credo che la scommessa(perché di scommessa si tratta)sia Llorente, quindi se interverranno credo che interverranno proprio sulle fasce o in difesa, i ruoli che hanno bisogno di rinforzare in ottica europea.


----------



## iceman. (17 Aprile 2013)

Vucinic e'l'ibra dei poveri..


----------



## juventino (17 Aprile 2013)

Se venisse accettando un ingaggio sui 4-5 milioni ci penserei pure, ma visto che tanto è impossibile che lui prenda in considerazione tale ipotesi è inutile pure parlare di Ibra alla Juve.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Aprile 2013)

Jovetic Llorente, già così farebbero stra-paura


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2013)

Dare 12 milioni ad Ibra, significa aumentare a catena gli altri... Vidal, PIloo, Marchioso tutti andranno a battere cassa giustamente. E la Rubentus punta proprio ad avere un tetto ingaggio. E per favore non parlatemi di ibra che si prende 4/5 mil... non lo ha fatto con noi che si trovava superstrabene figuriamoci con la rube


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In realtà alla Juventus serve soltanto una prima punta capace di buttarla dentro. Vucinic come seconda punta va più che bene perché ha grande tecnica quindi è capace di creare gioco, è un regista offensivo, per certi versi ricorda Ibrahimovic e i suoi goal li fa. Il problema è che in questo mediocre pacchetto offensivo cercano il bomber e troppo spesso e volentieri lo vogliono trovare nel montenegrino quando in realtà le sue caratteristiche sono altre. Vucinic, dunque, va più che bene come seconda punta, hanno bisogno del bomber e credo che la scommessa(perché di scommessa si tratta)sia Llorente, quindi se interverranno credo che interverranno proprio sulle fasce o in difesa, i ruoli che hanno bisogno di rinforzare in ottica europea.


Se Cavani o Falcao vanno al Real, uno tra Benzema e Higuain sarà inevitabilmente ceduto. Alla Juventus secondo me serve più uno come Higuain comunque.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Secondo me comunque con l'acquisto di Llorente non compreranno altri centravanti. Più probabile l'acquisto di una seconda punta o esterno d'attacco (a seconda del modulo che vorranno utilizzare). Per me il giocatore che stanno cercando concretamente è Sanchez, perchè può giocare sia seconda punta sia esterno offensivo e gli garantirebbe delle soluzioni differenti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se Cavani o Falcao vanno al Real, uno tra Benzema e Higuain sarà inevitabilmente ceduto. Alla Juventus secondo me serve più uno come Higuain comunque.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Secondo me comunque con l'acquisto di Llorente non compreranno altri centravanti. Più probabile l'acquisto di una seconda punta o esterno d'attacco (a seconda del modulo che vorranno utilizzare). Per me il giocatore che stanno cercando concretamente è Sanchez, perchè può giocare sia seconda punta sia esterno offensivo e gli garantirebbe delle soluzioni differenti.


Appunto questo ho detto, non avrebbe senso andare a prendere un altro centravanti con l'ingaggio di Llorente, al limite opereranno sugli esterni.


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2013)

*La moglie di Ibra, secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, sta cercando casa a Milano. Il ritorno alla Juve sembra più vicino.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La moglie di Ibra, secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, sta cercando casa a Milano. Il ritorno alla Juve sembra più vicino.*



Ma se la casa che avevano prima non è mai stata venduta, ne comprano un altra così tanto per?


----------



## iceman. (18 Aprile 2013)

Se lo prendono i prossimi 2-3 campionati sono archiviati. Nonostante i 31/32 anni ha un fisico che gli consente di rendere cosi' per altri 2-3 anni. 

E poi non so voi ma io uno del genere in squadra lo vorrei sempre; di meglio ci sono solo ronaldo e messi...
Secondo me cedono lichtsteiner abbassando il prezzo del cartellino, tipo 12-13 milioni..poi l'ingaggio e' roba loro.


----------



## runner (18 Aprile 2013)

ovviamente notizia fake

comunque se andasse alla juve capireste perchè non sono mai stato un suo fun


----------



## Clint Eastwood (18 Aprile 2013)

Spero che non sia vero. 
Non saprei che sport seguire l'anno prossimo.


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2013)

*Raiola:"Ibrahimovic in Italia? Mai dire mai"*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Iscriviamoci al campionato svizzero se Ibrahimovic va alla Juve, sarebbe un qualcosa di indigeribile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2013)

ma non ci andrà dai


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Iscriviamoci al campionato svizzero se Ibrahimovic va alla Juve, sarebbe un qualcosa di indigeribile.



Ma tu credi sia realmente possibile?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2013)

ma anche se vuole andarci, la Juve non lo vuole


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma tu credi sia realmente possibile?


No. Il problema è che se ne sta parlando davvero troppo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Aprile 2013)

Va beh Mino tira sempre acqua dal suo mulino ormai lo sappiamo. Io continuo a pensare che non arriverà.


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Aprile 2013)

sapete cosa vi dico?secondo me potrebbe provare a fare un tentativo anche l'inter...


----------



## patriots88 (18 Aprile 2013)

si ma con tutto il bene che voglio a Ibra non ce lo vedo a fare il pendolare Milano-Torino ogni giorno per andare agli allenamenti
Il traffico c'è pure per lui a meno che non vada in elicottero.

Rimango convinto che se torna in Italia e fa un sacrificio sullo stipendio torna da noi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

eccerto. E va in una squadra che non gioca in champions


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Aprile 2013)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> si ma con tutto il bene che voglio a Ibra non ce lo vedo a fare il pendolare Milano-Torino ogni giorno per andare agli allenamenti
> Il traffico c'è pure per lui a meno che non vada in elicottero.
> 
> Rimango convinto che se torna in Italia e fa un sacrificio sullo stipendio torna da noi.
> ...



ma infatti non ho detto che ci va!!anche perchè non penso che i rapporti con l'ambiente inter siano dei migliori!!ma penso che l'inter possa provare a fare un offerta...la sensazione che ho io comunque è che a fine anno se ne possa andare da Parigi..e le alternative non sono molte:juve,city e al massimo chelsea


----------



## patriots88 (18 Aprile 2013)

se vuole tornare in italia deve ridursi lo stipendio. e se si riduce lo stipendio torna al Milan. Delle 3 strisciate è quella in cui si è trovato meglio e quella che, fosse stato per lui, non avrebbe lasciato.
Non è un caso che abbia continuato a parlare benissimo del Milan e abbia detto che milano è la sua città preferita.

Se invece vuole continuare a guadagnare 15 mln l' anno di certo non viene in Italia, nessuno è in gradi di darglieli


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Aprile 2013)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> se vuole tornare in italia deve ridursi lo stipendio. e se si riduce lo stipendio torna al Milan. Delle 3 strisciate è quella in cui si è trovato meglio e quella che, fosse stato per lui, non avrebbe lasciato.
> Non è un caso che abbia continuato a parlare benissimo del Milan e abbia detto che milano è la sua città preferita.
> 
> Se invece vuole continuare a guadagnare 15 mln l' anno di certo non viene in Italia, nessuno è in gradi di darglieli


sinceramente non penso proprio che saremmo disposti a prenderlo..anche perchè ora quello è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi...investiamo a centrocampo che ne abbiamo bisogno come il pane


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Aprile 2013)

non ci credo neanche se lo vedo. 

alla juve parlano tanto, ma poi vanno a elemosinare pure loro i giocatori. 
hanno appena preso llorente e cosa fanno ? lo sbattono in panca con un ingaggio da 4 milioni ? e i soldi del cartellino + ingaggio di ibra chi li tira fuori ? 

raiola può dire ciò che vuole, si sa che lui ci campa è specializzato per mettere paura alle società dei suoi assistiti. 

un ibra che rinuncia a un bel pò di milioni per andare alla juve non ce lo vedo proprio. 
la casa a milano la possono comprare anche pure per esigenze private, non vuol dire nulla.


----------



## Harvey (21 Aprile 2013)

Raiola alla gazza: "Loro cercano un top player, io e Zlatan siamo sul treno, chi vuole salire è ben accetto. Anche Balotelli al Milan era impossibile sei mesi fa, bisogna fare il sacrificio giusto al momento giusto".


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

Che palle, speriamo non ci vada.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Lo prendono, lo prendono. Purtroppo.


----------



## Tom! (21 Aprile 2013)

A me ibra è sempre piaciuto e ha sempre speso grandi parole verso la società bianconera (moggi in primis).
Sarebbe veramente bello, soprattutto per tutti i nostalgici del 2006 quando ci hanno brutalmente distrutto sarebbe anche qualcosa di simbolico.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Aprile 2013)

se deve rinunciare ai soldi tornerebbe da noi...raiola che fa perdere milioni di ingaggio ad un suo assistito...no...secondo me rimane tranquillo a parigi,magari con mou in panchina...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Se la Juve prende Ibra, diventa imbattibile e vince tranquillamente lo scudetto per altri 3-4 anni.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Ma io non capisco.. loro il campionato lo vincono a mani basse pure con i centrocampisti... a cosa serve Ibra???


----------



## Tom! (21 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco.. loro il campionato lo vincono a mani basse pure con i centrocampisti... a cosa serve Ibra???



La juve migliorerà il suo organico per migliorare in campo europeo, senno Conte se ne va, è stato chiaro! : D
Ecco passare da _Matri-Quagliarella-Vucinic_ a _Llorente-Ibra-Vucinic_ sarebbe già un bel miglioramento.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> La juve migliorerà il suo organico per migliorare in campo europeo, senno Conte se ne va, è stato chiaro! : D
> Ecco passare da _Matri-Quagliarella-Vucinic_ a _Llorente-Ibra-Vucinic_ sarebbe già un bel miglioramento.



Si ma in Europa Ibra non ci azzecca nulla dai... che poi io spenderei 40-50 e mi prendo Suarez che ti garantisce tantissimi anni ... giocatore che fa reparto da solo..


----------



## Tom! (21 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma in Europa Ibra non ci azzecca nulla dai... che poi io spenderei 40-50 e mi prendo Suarez che ti garantisce tantissimi anni ... giocatore che fa reparto da solo..



Ibra rimane uno dei 5 migliori giocatori al mondo, non avrà ancora vinto la champions ma non mi pare che in barca-psg sia scomparso anzi...se non mi sbaglio gli assist sono stati suoi. Poi vabbè, dipende che tipo di gioco si fa, e alla juve rendendosi funzionale al gioco bianconero diventerebbe devastante.
Comunque 40 milioni da spendere su un giocatore non ce li abbiamo, ibra non penso costerebbe troppo di cartellino, raiola farà qualcuno dei suoi magheggi.


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ibra rimane uno dei 5 migliori giocatori al mondo, non avrà ancora vinto la champions ma non mi pare che in barca-psg sia scomparso anzi...se non mi sbaglio gli assist sono stati suoi. Poi vabbè, dipende che tipo di gioco si fa, e alla juve rendendosi funzionale al gioco bianconero diventerebbe devastante.
> Comunque 40 milioni da spendere su un giocatore non ce li abbiamo, ibra non penso costerebbe troppo di cartellino, raiola farà qualcuno dei suoi magheggi.



Questa cosa si dice da una vita, e da una vita ibra in champions sposta come uno qualunque.


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2013)

Manca solo Ibra. Poi la domenica ce ne andiamo al parco.


----------



## iceman. (22 Aprile 2013)

Tranquillo, l'anno prossimo con de jong e la squadra al completo siamo da scudetto"


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2013)

Se c'è qualcosa di vero molto dipenderà da chi allenerà il PSG il prossimo anno, se ci va Mourinho difficile che Ibra faccia i bagagli.


----------



## Harvey (22 Aprile 2013)

Marmotta ha detto che guadagna decisamente troppo per loro e che per parlarne dovrebbe decurtarsi lo stipendio di parecchio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Aprile 2013)

*Ibrahimovic sulla Juventus:" Se è vero che mi sta cercando, è un onore. E' un club fantastico dove ho già giocato. Hanno una grande squadra e un grande progetto. Ma io adesso faccio parte del Psg e ho un contratto qui"*


----------



## Harvey (22 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;171229 ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic sulla Juventus:" Se è vero che mi sta cercando, è un onore. E' un club fantastico dove ho già giocato. Hanno una grande squadra e un grande progetto. Ma io adesso faccio parte del Psg e ho un contratto qui"*



 Fonte? Madonna no dai...


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2013)

*Marotta:"Se si riduce l'ingaggio...."
*


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me, purtroppo, è già tutto fatto.


----------



## chicagousait (22 Aprile 2013)

Beh si sa che Ibra nn è mai stato un giocatore attaccato alla maglia ma ai soldi. Nn mi sorprenderebbe il suo passaggio alla giuve


----------



## runner (22 Aprile 2013)

eh ma sai lui voleva restare al Milan perchè amava la nostra Maglia.....

NO lui vuole tornare in Italia per pagare meno tasse!!


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2013)

Di Marzio: *Ibrahimovic vuole lasciare a tutti i costi il Psg e si è proposto alla Juve*. Ma *la società bianconera ha detto no* per due motivi: economici (Ibra costa molto) ed ambientali (si teme che possano esserci rapporti difficili con gli ex compagni). Per ora, è un no secco.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: *Ibrahimovic vuole lasciare a tutti i costi il Psg e si è proposto alla Juve*. Ma *la società bianconera ha detto no* per due motivi: economici (Ibra costa molto) ed ambientali (si teme che possano esserci rapporti difficili con gli ex compagni). Per ora, è un no secco.



Ma quali motivi *ambientali*? Il problema è che costa troppo e basta.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Aprile 2013)

Ex compagni...  ma se gli unici superstiti di quella giuve sono Buffon e Chiellini.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: *Ibrahimovic vuole lasciare a tutti i costi il Psg e si è proposto alla Juve*. Ma *la società bianconera ha detto no* per due motivi: economici (Ibra costa molto) ed ambientali (si teme che possano esserci rapporti difficili con gli ex compagni). Per ora, è un no secco.



Ma riprenderlo noi?


----------



## chicagousait (23 Aprile 2013)

Motivi ambientali  La giuve di Ibra ormai nn esiste quasi più 
La verità è che costa troppo


----------



## beralios (23 Aprile 2013)

per me è tutto fatto...

Raiola difficilmente fa moine a vuoto


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

beralios ha scritto:


> per me è tutto fatto...
> 
> Raiola difficilmente fa moine a vuoto



Ibra prende 24 mln lordi.Come lo pagate???Realmente credete che si riduca lo stipendio???


----------



## vota DC (23 Aprile 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Motivi ambientali  La giuve di Ibra ormai nn esiste quasi più
> La verità è che costa troppo



Però secondo me picchierebbe Giovinco di cui l'allenatore è innamorato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2013)

Onestamente non ci ho mai creduto, Ibra non si rdurrebbe MAI lo stipendio fino ad arrivare alle cifre che dice la juventus, poi sinceramente prenderlo per cosa? il campionato lo vincono tranquillamente senza ibra, in CL nonostante quest'anno abbia fatto meglio di altri anni dopo la fase a girone non credo che gliela faccia vincere quindi secondo me non conviene, poi lo sappiamo tutti che in ogni parte che va in Ibra poi la squadra gioca solo per lui e non credo che la juventus voglia questo.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Però secondo me picchierebbe Giovinco di cui l'allenatore è innamorato.



Non credo che i Ibra picchi i bambini.


----------



## Tom! (23 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;172021 ha scritto:


> Onestamente non ci ho mai creduto, Ibra non si rdurrebbe MAI lo stipendio fino ad arrivare alle cifre che dice la juventus, poi sinceramente prenderlo per cosa? il campionato lo vincono tranquillamente senza ibra, in CL nonostante quest'anno abbia fatto meglio di altri anni dopo la fase a girone non credo che gliela faccia vincere quindi secondo me non conviene, poi *lo sappiamo tutti che in ogni parte che va in Ibra poi la squadra gioca solo per lui e non credo che la juventus voglia questo*.



Questo dipende dalla capacità della squadra di fare gioco, il milan ad esempio l'anno scorso di gioco ne faceva veramente poco, più o meno come quest'anno. Sia con ibra che senza ibra in campo.


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2013)

Sinceramente preferirei altro. Ibra, oltre a costare parecchio d'ingaggio, va ormai per i 32 anni.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Aprile 2013)

Ormai il campionato sanno di vincerlo, Ibra non gli serve


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente preferirei altro. Ibra, oltre a costare parecchio d'ingaggio, va ormai per i 32 anni.



Che dici,terza stagione de "Il Toppleyer"?


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Che dici,terza stagione de "Il Toppleyer"?



Lo scorso finale di stagione ti ha appassionato, eh? 
Comunque tranquillo che Marmottino ci regalerà altre emozioni


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo scorso finale di stagione ti ha appassionato, eh?



Altrochè,finale al cardiopalma


----------



## Tom! (23 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo scorso finale di stagione ti ha appassionato, eh?
> Comunque tranquillo che Marmottino ci regalerà altre emozioni



Ci ritroveremo gli ultimi 3 giorni di calciomercato aspettando ancora il "top player" che ovviamente non arriverà, in quelle 72 ore si passerà da "occasione jovetic" a "osvaldo c'è, la roma non accetta il prestito secco" per finire con "rolando bianchi, è fatta!".


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Aprile 2013)

Non penso proprio prendano Ibra, il top player in attacco l'avrebbero preso ed è Llorente.


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ci ritroveremo gli ultimi 3 giorni di calciomercato aspettando ancora il "top player" che ovviamente non arriverà, in quelle 72 ore si passerà da "occasione jovetic" a "osvaldo c'è, la roma non accetta il prestito secco" per finire con "rolando bianchi, è fatta!".



Esatto. Hai azzeccato in pieno. Ma secondo me noi non abbiamo ancora capito che Marmotta lo fa perchè ancora non è l'ultima stagione. Vedrai che il top player arriverà nel finale dell'ultima stagione


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2013)

una volta dicevo no al 100% ora non so


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Oggi la gazza spara il quadriennale


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Aprile 2013)

*Carlo Laudisa ‏@carlolaudisa 
Juventus. Pronto un contratto di 4 anni a Ibra se si abbassa l'ingaggio a 7 mln. Ma serve pure lo sconto del Psg *


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Beh sarebbe un'operazione molto onerosa per la Juve.In campionato ne guadagnerebbero,ma lì già sono i più forti mentre in coppa farebbero un salto di qualità limitato.Boh contenti loro.


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2013)

Che si fa l'anno prossimo? 

Mi ci gioco le polle che se ci fa gol ed esulta tutti a fischiarlo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Se lo prendono, prepariamoci ad anni di completo dominio in Serie A. Danno minimo 15-20 punti alla seconda.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh sarebbe un'operazione molto onerosa per la Juve.In campionato ne guadagnerebbero,ma lì già sono i più forti mentre in coppa farebbero un salto di qualità limitato.Boh contenti loro.



Non rosichiamo dai, io farei carte false per riavere Ibra che è molto meglio anche di Balotelli.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non rosichiamo dai, io farei carte false per riavere Ibra che è molto meglio anche di Balotelli.



Rosicare cosa???Ho detto che in campionato ne guadagnano,ma in Europa no.Poi mi rapporti un ragazzo di 22 ad uno di 32,che è già di per sè illogico.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Mah tutto questo per avere un "nome" in squadra chiaramente...pero io spenderei 40-50 per Suarez...Ibra ha 32 anni e 14 milionii non mi sembra un investimento intelligente... anche perchè il campionato lo vincono comunque cosi...in Cl non è che faccia sto gran salto


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2013)

Se veramente si azzardano a fare una follia del genere sono da internare.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah tutto questo per avere un "nome" in squadra chiaramente...pero io spenderei 40-50 per Suarez...Ibra ha 32 anni e 14 milionii non mi sembra un investimento intelligente... anche perchè il campionato lo vincono comunque cosi...in Cl non è che faccia sto gran salto



Beh 50 per Suarez,più 18-19 lordi all'anno,sono proibitivi direi.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh 50 per Suarez,più 18-19 lordi all'anno,sono proibitivi direi.



Chiaro, pero ci sono 7 anni di differenza e Suarez ti garantirebbe un salto di qulità anche in campo internazionale... Ibra con tutto il rispetto in CL non serve a nulla poi 32 anni...

A sto punto si prendevano Drogba no? Che in CL sei sicuro che non stecca


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Ma il problema della Juve,cioè il gap dal Bayern,per farti un esempio,non è solo questione del famoso attaccante.I crucchi sono superiori in tutti i reparti.Però se ascolti la maggiorparte dei gobbi loro pensano solo alla punta,dimenticando che necessitano di qualità in difesa,sulle fasce e qualche ricambio.E' palese.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma il problema della Juve,cioè il gap dal Bayern,per farti un esempio,non è solo questione del famoso attaccante.I crucchi sono superiori in tutti i reparti.Però se ascolti la maggiorparte dei gobbi loro pensano solo alla punta,dimenticando che necessitano di qualità in difesa,sulle fasce e qualche ricambio.E' palese.



Beh chiaro, pero competere in CL non significa vincerla... il Bayern è l'attuale squadra più forte al mondo.. non puoi competere con loro...

Ma la Rube, secondo me, con un attaccante vero. Puo comunque competere con le altre imho non dico vincere... ma comunque "giocarsela" alla fine.. il Barca è finito, il Real è una grandissima squadra pero non ha idee tattiche, gioca basandosi sulla giocata del singolo... il Dortmund credo che solo quest'anno abbia fatto questa cosa. Lo United è un'ottima squadra. 

Molti vedono l'eleminazione della Rube come qualcosa di scandaloso, ma la vertità che è troppo forte!!! ma è troppo forte per tutti non solo per la Rube!!!!


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se lo prendono, prepariamoci ad anni di completo dominio in Serie A. Danno minimo 15-20 punti alla seconda.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Io altro che rosicare, godrei come un suino a vedere un bel quadriennale nero su bianco, anche "solo" di 7 milioni l'anno.


----------



## vota DC (24 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah tutto questo per avere un "nome" in squadra chiaramente...pero io spenderei 40-50 per Suarez...Ibra ha 32 anni e 14 milionii non mi sembra un investimento intelligente... anche perchè il campionato lo vincono comunque cosi...in Cl non è che faccia sto gran salto



Possono permettersi i vari Isla, quindi è abbastanza intelligente come investimento dato che Ibra dovrà tappare i buchi dei centrocampisti che si ritireranno creando i Nocerino in salsa juventina.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che si fa l'anno prossimo?
> 
> Mi ci gioco le polle che se ci fa gol ed esulta tutti a fischiarlo.



E non ho capito, che dovrei fare, applaudirlo ?


----------



## 2515 (24 Aprile 2013)

Sono fregati perché poi se arriva Ibra, allora come minimo devono quadruplicare lo stipendio di vidal, e non solo il suo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

senza contare che già llorente l'anno prossimo prenderà circa 5 milioni..llorente rendiamoci conto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Aprile 2013)

lo prendono,sicuro


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

se ibra vuole andare via lo prendono al 100%. Non c'è altra squadra in cui ibra possa andare.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se ibra vuole andare via lo prendono al 100%. Non c'è altra squadra in cui ibra possa andare.



ci sarebbero il city o il real,ma la juve è davvero avvantaggiata


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Aprile 2013)

Bé dai guardiamo il lato positivo: se lo prendono di sicuro non vincono in Europa


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ci sarebbero il city o il real,ma la juve è davvero avvantaggiata



city e real prenderebbero Ibra? per farci cosa? Falcao, Cavani, Suarez, Rooney, Lewandoski, Mkhitaryan, Jovetic, Leandro Damiao... questi sono i giocatori che prenderebbero, non Ibrahimovic (chissà come mai noi non abbiamo trovato acquirenti infatti).


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa ‏@carlolaudisa
> Juventus. Pronto un contratto di 4 anni a Ibra se si abbassa l'ingaggio a 7 mln. Ma serve pure lo sconto del Psg *



Considerando anche il costo del cartellino è praticamente un operazione da quasi 70 Mln.


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Aprile 2013)

secondo me alla fine potrebbero prenderlo e ammetto che potrei rimanerci male...ma non capisco il senso di quest'operazione..hanno appena preso llorente,pagandolo non poco..cosa se ne fanno di un ibra a 32 anni quando in campionato sono super favoriti??e poi non vorrei(impersonificandomi in un tifoso juventino), che ibra andasse a rompere certi equilibri che si sono formati all'interno della squadra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2013)

Quindi la Juve pagherebbe 40 e passa milioni ad Ibra per quattro anni, quindi pino ai 36, più 20 milioni e passa al PSG? Inoltre, per curiosità, vorrei sapere perché il PSG dovrebbe togliersi lo svedese.


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> secondo me alla fine potrebbero prenderlo e ammetto che potrei rimanerci male...ma non capisco il senso di quest'operazione..hanno appena preso llorente,pagandolo non poco..cosa se ne fanno di un ibra a 32 anni quando in campionato sono super favoriti??e poi non vorrei(impersonificandomi in un tifoso juventino), che ibra andasse a rompere certi equilibri che si sono formati all'interno della squadra



Ma infatti io sono il primo a non volerlo.


----------



## runner (24 Aprile 2013)

partendo dal presupposto che quello che fa Ibra a me poco interessa, ma questa telenovelas mi fa davvero ridere


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> partendo dal presupposto che quello che fa Ibra a me poco interessa, ma questa telenovelas mi fa davvero ridere



Perché?


----------



## runner (24 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché?



per due ragioni
la prima che non ho mai amato Ibra (anche se da noi si è stra impegnato e non lo metto di sicuro in discussione) quindi vederlo alla giuve mi piacerebbe poi vedere la faccia dei suoi adepti

la seconda che non penso proprio che la giuve abbia i soldi e la voglia di investire su di lui visto che vince già il campipnato a mani basse e Ibra non è certo un uomo Champions (ma comunque non avrebbe prezzo vedere anche le facce dei giuventini ad agosto quando arriverà il solito carro rotto al posto di Ibra)

quindi insomma godo comunque


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Aprile 2013)

Per me è un investimento che non faranno. A oggi francamente si è vista una voragine tra il Bayern e la Juventus, voragine tecnica che a mio avviso esiste anche con altre squadre che, se avessero un tecnico decente, sarebbe molto evidente. 

Per questo dico che secondo me ancora non sono attrezzati a vincere in Europa. Oltretutto penso che alcuni dei loro top player (Buffon e Pirlo) sono ormai in fase calante e si porrà il problema di doverli sostituire.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Aprile 2013)

*Leonardo su Ibrahimovic:"Resta al 100% qua, non ha chiesto di essere ceduto."*


----------



## Tom! (24 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;173186 ha scritto:


> *Leonardo su Ibrahimovic:"Resta al 100% qua, non ha chiesto di essere ceduto."*



A te non l'ha chiesto :trollface:


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Al momento Ibra costa troppo,poi se crediamo alla favole alla Galliani,cioè che i giocatori si riducono gli emolumenti,benissimo,liberi di farlo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Aprile 2013)

Spero lo facciano, un quadriennale addirittura, operazione deleteria


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Aprile 2013)

vincerebbero l'anno prossimo il campionato(e non ne sarei sicuro) ma andando avanti si rovinerebbero sempre di più le cose 14 milioni lordi ad un 32 enne non sono costi da calcio italiano anche se la juve in un certo sensopuò permetterselo per lo stadio(che però deve finire di pagare) operazione che almeno economicamente li può distruggere,figuriamoci se non si integra nel gioco di conte o se fa lite con lo stesso parrucchino o con qualche giocatore,imploderebbero e la cosa mi farebbe godere non poco,sperando che nel frattempo noi ci saremo rinforzati abbastanza per soffiargli il campionato


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

la squadra italiana più forte offre quadriennali ai 32enni. la più forte tedesca ai 20enni.
poi parliamo di programmazione


----------



## Marilson (26 Aprile 2013)

lo prendono.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2013)

Sembra che ormai sia tutto fatto. Ibra sarà un giocatore della Juve. E forse prendono pure Verratti.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2013)

Buffon
Bonucci-Barzagli-Chiellini

Lichesteiner-vidal(Pogba)-pirlo (verratti)--Marchisio(Pogba)-asamoha

Llorente-Ibrahimovic


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Buffon
> Bonucci-Barzagli-Chiellini
> 
> Lichesteiner-vidal(Pogba)-pirlo (verratti)--Marchisio(Pogba)-asamoha
> ...


Noi stiamo a guardare?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2013)

Ahia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sembra che ormai sia tutto fatto. Ibra sarà un giocatore della Juve. E forse prendono pure Verratti.


?????


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ?????



Inizia a pregare che sia l'ennesima voce, perché se no....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2013)

Vabbè, allora iscriviamoci al campionato svizzero. Io neanche lo seguo 'sto topic convinto che sia una boiata, appena entro leggo che manca soltanto l'ufficialità? Ma che *****?


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè, allora iscriviamoci al campionato svizzero. Io neanche lo seguo 'sto topic convinto che sia una boiata, appena entro leggo che manca soltanto l'ufficialità? Ma che *****?



Ma io comunque non sto leggendo sta notizia da nessuna parte boh.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Aprile 2013)

prendere sia ibra che verratti sarebbe un operazione da 100 milioni e passa...se lo possono permettere? non credo,se lo fanno vendono qualcuno


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> prendere sia ibra che verratti sarebbe un operazione da 100 milioni e passa...se lo possono permettere? non credo,se lo fanno vendono qualcuno



Vidal al Bayern?


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2013)

Ibra e Verratti!?!?!?
Ciao core,se è vero addio scudo per altri 4/5 anni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vidal al Bayern?



può essere oppure si vendono tutto l'attacco rimanendo con ibra llorente e vucinic,facendo tornare uno tra immobile gabbiadini o boakye...oppure marchisio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Aprile 2013)

Mi preoccuperebbe più se prendessero Verratti invece che Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2013)

se va alla Juve so cavoli amari


----------



## iceman. (29 Aprile 2013)

Si parla di 20 al psg e contratto per 3 anni a 8 milioni l'anno +bonus. In ballo anche verratti (prezzo 25 mil circa). Isla non verra' riscattato mentre prenderanno meta' di zelinski zelanski non ricordo il nome. 
Si cerca un terzino destro.


Che belle prospettive, noi ovviamente rinnoviamo ad abbiati bonera ambrosini e prendiamo cessi alla 3ore.

"ehhh anche la juve se riceve offerte importanti vende" ..rifiutati 45 mil per vidal...


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2013)

Beh e da vedere se hanno rifiutato e se l'offerta e vera a parole sono tutti buoni, comunque io continuo a non credere che verrà.


----------



## Brontolo (29 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si parla di 20 al psg e contratto per 3 anni a 8 milioni l'anno +bonus. In ballo anche verratti (prezzo 25 mil circa). Isla non verra' riscattato mentre prenderanno meta' di zelinski zelanski non ricordo il nome.
> Si cerca un terzino destro.
> 
> 
> ...



mi sembra che ci siano troppi soldi in ballo per poter essere reale.


----------



## iceman. (29 Aprile 2013)

Ma gli introiti champions saranno circa 40 milioni. Conta che poi uno tra quagliarella e matri , giovinco lo vendete se non tutti e 3. Ma pure cedendone 2 ; 15 milioni puliti li porti a casanella peggiore delle ipotesi.
Sei gia' a 55, gli introiti dello stadio? Dai secondo me vi rinforzerete molto per nostra sfortuna e poi son gia' 3/4 anni che spendete 30 milioni, se poi una parte di questi li buttate per giovinco io posso essere solo contento


----------



## Brontolo (29 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma gli introiti champions saranno circa 40 milioni. Conta che poi uno tra quagliarella e matri , giovinco lo vendete se non tutti e 3. Ma pure cedendone 2 ; 15 milioni puliti li porti a casanella peggiore delle ipotesi.
> Sei gia' a 55, gli introiti dello stadio? Dai secondo me vi rinforzerete molto per nostra sfortuna e poi son gia' 3/4 anni che spendete 30 milioni, se poi una parte di questi li buttate per giovinco io posso essere solo contento



possibile, ma dopo le due stagioni della telenovela del toppleier, ho deciso di fare come S. Tommaso.


----------



## juventino (30 Aprile 2013)

Io francamente continuo a sperare che non venga. A noi serve un Suarez, un Dzeko, un Higuain. Con Ibra al massimo possiamo vincere in campionato, ma in Champions faremo solo passi indietro. Senza contare che ormai ha 32 anni.


----------



## iceman. (30 Aprile 2013)

Si ma stai parlando di ibra. Uno tra i primi 3 al mondo, anche a 34 anni col fisico che si trova fara' faville. 
A differenza nostra voi avete un gioco che lo mettera' in condizione di fare bene. Da noi doveva giocare con nocerino flamini muntari robinho...da voi con pirlo marchisio pogba asamoah e forse verratti.

Lo scudetto sara' vostro per i prossimi 3-4 anni....e se il mercato offre ibra chi lo prende fa un affarone.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (30 Aprile 2013)

Quoto iceman.


----------



## Tom! (30 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma stai parlando di ibra. Uno tra i primi 3 al mondo, anche a 34 anni col fisico che si trova fara' faville.
> A differenza nostra voi avete un gioco che lo mettera' in condizione di fare bene. Da noi doveva giocare con nocerino flamini muntari robinho...da voi con pirlo marchisio pogba asamoah e forse verratti.
> 
> Lo scudetto sara' vostro per i prossimi 3-4 anni....e se il mercato offre ibra chi lo prende fa un affarone.



Io la penso come te, ci sono però tanti juventini che sono contro il suo arrivo.
Sono convinto che con Conte allenatore vedremo un ibra inedito e ancora più devastante.


----------



## iceman. (30 Aprile 2013)

Non lo vogliono perche' e' andato all'inter e poi al milan ma soprattutto all'inter, fossi juventino gli spalancherei portone cantina e garage.
E poi come professionista non si discute.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si parla di 20 al psg e contratto per 3 anni a 8 milioni l'anno +bonus. In ballo anche verratti (prezzo 25 mil circa). Isla non verra' riscattato mentre prenderanno meta' di zelinski zelanski non ricordo il nome.
> Si cerca un terzino destro.
> 
> 
> ...



troppi soldi...uno tra Vidal e Pogba verrà ceduto per forza


----------



## Brontolo (30 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> troppi soldi...uno tra Vidal e Pogba verrà ceduto per forza



anche no...ci sono anche le entrate dello stadio, e un 15 milioncini fra matri quagliarella e forse vucinic li tiriamo su.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> anche no...ci sono anche le entrate dello stadio, e un 15 milioncini fra matri quagliarella e forse vucinic li tiriamo su.



quante possono essere le entrate dello stadio?? poi c'è l'ingaggio monstre di Ibra


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2013)

Juve e la caccia al top player: *Ibra fa sconto, ingaggio giù a 9 milioni. Marotta vede l'agente di Jovetic.

*Laudisa


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juve e la caccia al top player: *Ibra fa sconto, ingaggio giù a 9 milioni. Marotta vede l'agente di Jovetic.
> 
> *Laudisa


Azz che sconto 9 Mln


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2013)

cavolo che sconto oh 9 milioni


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Maggio 2013)

*Ag Ibrahimovic:"Resta al Psg".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Maggio 2013)

*Agnelli su Ibrahimovic:“No, non torna. Punto".*


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2013)

Andrea Agnelli:"Ibra? Non lo voglio"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Maggio 2013)

sese Ibra ti ha detto di no


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Maggio 2013)

meglio così,con ibra in squadra avrebbero messo l'ipoteca su almeno altri due scudetti


----------



## Canonista (14 Maggio 2013)

Ah è lui che non vuole Ibra?


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Maggio 2013)

Io ho sempre detto che IBra non torna, lui vuole tornare in italia e prendere un mucchio di soldi.


----------

